# Getting Google Earth to run



## teetotal (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello,

For those wanting to use Google Earth after installing it, add linprocfs to fstab.

`echo ' linprocfs   /compat/linux/proc   linprocfs   rw   0  0' >> /etc/fstab`


----------

